# Japanese names!



## Ras (May 18, 2019)

I've been playing since the day the game launched in the US, and many of my early friends were Japanese. Unfortunately, with the exception of one girl with English characters in her name, I have not had any idea what to call these players. I was _beyond thrilled_ to find out the Translate app can work with screenshots, so now I am finally able to put a name to a lot of these people! I just need your help to see how accurate I am.




1. I've been calling the first girl "On," which I pronounce like "own." And it turns out she _is_ On but with the feminine suffix -Chan! On-Chan! 

2. Miki! Lovely name.

3. Flower!

4. Hmm. This one comes up as "Good." Is that right?

5. Yuppi or Yuki. 

6. Accidentally put Miki in here again

7. Satsuki

8. Anzu. Dawwww. This one means "Apricot." So cute. Would she think of herself as Anzu or Apricot?

9. Papico

10. Yamato

11. Vanilla

12. Olive

13. "Right now?" "Chichiko?" I am not sure about this one.

I hope I'm close. It's going to take me a while to learn all of this in-game, but I'm so happy to have names for these players! It's very exciting.


----------



## Ossiran (May 18, 2019)

1. On-chan
2. Miki
3. Hana
4. Yoshi
5. Yuppii (Yuppie, I think)
6. Miki (again)
7. Satsuki
8. Anzu
9. Papiko
10. Yamato or Daiwa
11. Banira (Vanilla)
12. Oriivu (Olive)
13. Chichiko (though it's spelled oddly as Chicchiko)

Edit: Correction on #10. It could be either.


----------



## Phawnix (May 18, 2019)

That's pretty interesting. I like apps that have the translation built right in, but I guess since you can't talk to other people anyway there was no point in having it in Pocket Camp.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (May 18, 2019)

I've seen quite a few Japanese players, too! It's pretty amazing that the game works with players from all around the globe.


----------



## Ras (May 18, 2019)

Thanks, Ossiran! I was so happy thinking she was Yamato because her characters were easy to recognize! I’ll just have to readjust my mind on that one.


----------



## Ossiran (May 18, 2019)

Ras said:


> Thanks, Ossiran! I was so happy thinking she was Yamato because her characters were easy to recognize! I’ll just have to readjust my mind on that one.



Actually, my bad. It could be Yamato too. Really tough call on that one. It could be either Yamato or Daiwa. But since you said female, it's probably "Yamato" then because "Daiwa" is usually male. My Kanji is not the best.


----------



## Ras (May 18, 2019)

That’s okay. You’ve been a big help and I appreciate it!


----------



## Rainhex35 (May 29, 2019)

May I ask what app you used for translation??


----------



## Ras (May 29, 2019)

It’s Google Translate. Just take a screenshot with the name and load that image in Google Translate.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 2, 2019)

All seem correct! you can also install google draw keyboard and draw in what you see. I find its most helpful to use jisho.com for translations, as google translate is unreliable.

small edit.... a note on japanese names. Lots of japanaese names are nouns or have meanings like, river, forest child etc.... those are the meanings, but anzu chan wouldn't think of herself as an apricot, she's just anzu chan, does that make sense? Its like how most english names have meanings, but you don't think of yourself like that, you know?


----------



## Ras (Jun 3, 2019)

It's great now knowing these friends by names I can actually call them and I've learned them all, but now I see I need to get out of the habit of calling Banira Vanilla and Oriivu Olive. That should be easy enough. Thanks.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 3, 2019)

I don't think that's an issue, if you can't read katakana, there's no point remembering how to say it that way. If you were learning japanese, yeah consistent pronounciation is more important, but banira is supposed to be vanilla, there's nothing wrong with saying vanilla ^^


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 3, 2019)

Warrior said:


> I don't think that's an issue, if you can't read katakana, there's no point remembering how to say it that way. If you were learning japanese, yeah consistent pronounciation is more important, but banira is supposed to be vanilla, there's nothing wrong with saying vanilla ^^



In cases like that, it's usually fine. Words or names written in Katakana indicate a foreign origin, so they're written as close to the original meaning in the language of origin as possible with Japanese characters and pronunciation.

It's names written in Hiragana and Kanji that you don't translate into the literal meanings in most cases. Example: "Hana" means "Flower". You don't walk up to someone and call them Flower. You call them Hana.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 4, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> In cases like that, it's usually fine. Words or names written in Katakana indicate a foreign origin, so they're written as close to the original meaning in the language of origin as possible with Japanese characters and pronunciation.
> 
> It's names written in Hiragana and Kanji that you don't translate into the literal meanings in most cases. Example: "Hana" means "Flower". You don't walk up to someone and call them Flower. You call them Hana.



Yup! Sorry should have specified. Like I said in an another post, its not like anzu chan is apricot chan, she's just anzu chan, but for loan words ike vanilla, saying vanilla instead of banira is fine.


----------



## Ras (Jun 15, 2019)

Since then, I’ve become friends with Arare, Techu and Kabao. Now, this next one translates as “Non Sweet”?! Can it be right?


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 16, 2019)

Ras said:


> Since then, I’ve become friends with Arare, Techu and Kabao. Now, this next one translates as “Non Sweet”?! Can it be right?
> 
> View attachment 226385



That's what it says. The Katakana reads "Non Suiito".


----------



## Ras (Jun 16, 2019)

Does Suiito mean sweet? The translator was bouncing between "Nonsuite" and "Nonsweet."


----------

